# Pooch Pads or Personally Paws?



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

I ordered 4 pooch pads and they are working out great, much better than the disposables I was using. I have 4 dogs, so I need to order additional pads. Some people have mentioned Personally Paws and I noticed they are a lot cheaper.

Has anyone tried Pooch Pads and Personally Paws? I am trying to determine if the absorbency and quality are the same before I stock up. Thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll be interested in the responses, too. I have only bought Pooch Pads and love them. I'd be hesitant to try anything else without feedback. I get mine from dog.com and with the free shipping, it's not too bad.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been using Pooch Pads. If you try Personally Paws could you post and let us know?

The only thing I don't like about Pooch Pads is that some of the stitching has come out, but that could be from my old washing machine. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## newpup (Mar 19, 2008)

I should be getting both my orders next week. If you order the poochpads just don't use their website poochpads.com! I couldn't get in contact with their customer service at all. After 3 returned e-mails, and 1 voicemail I finally received an e-mail that my order was shipped. It took me threatening to have my credit card cancel the transaction for them to finally return my voicemail.

Because of the issues with poochpads.com I placed an order with personallypaws. I got an email from an actual person and not an automated generic email. I placed the order on 4/1 and it was shipped on 4/3. I should receive both orders next week.

I actually have gone a bit over board with potty pads. I got a large pack of 80 of the arm and hammers at Target, but they weren't absorbent enough, I got a 100 pack of Little Stinkers, they've been great, but I have to keep spraying the bitter apple on it since Mali decided she wanted to tear it up. But I guess I can never have too many pottypads, we'll always need them


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks NewPup..I look forward to hearing your take on the quality comparison.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I use them both, and am happy with the quality of both, Poochpads and Personallypaws.

I go through so many, I was sure happy with the price of the Personallypaw pads, as well
as the owner of the site. She is totally awesome.

Personallypaws also has a 72" long runner pad. I ordered a couple of those when my 
Daisy was confused. I used them as a mattress pad. These would be great for the
breeders out there.


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

3Maltmom-

Do you think the absorbency is the same? How about the moisture barrier? I have 4 dogs and harwood floors so both factors are really important.

Thanks


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> 3Maltmom-
> 
> Do you think the absorbency is the same? How about the moisture barrier? I have 4 dogs and harwood floors so both factors are really important.
> 
> Thanks[/B]


I would go with the Poochpads, absorbency is the same, but the moisture barrier is better.

Mine are on tile, so I didn't think of that aspect. For extra protection, you may want
to buy one of those heavy-plastic carpet runners, and cut it to put the pads on.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> 3Maltmom-
> 
> Do you think the absorbency is the same? How about the moisture barrier? I have 4 dogs and harwood floors so both factors are really important.
> 
> Thanks[/B]


I also have 4 dogs (and untrained rescues from time to time) and hardwood floors. I started with Pooch Pads until a Yorkie friend told me about Personally Paws (formerly Piddlepads). Lori is a gem to deal with, her pads are very reasonably priced, and I have not found that they lack absorbency. My hardwood floors are fine and I don't ever feel when I pick up a pad that moisture has seeped through the underside.

MaryH


----------



## newpup (Mar 19, 2008)

I've received both my orders, I'm using the Personally Pads first, so far so good. Mali's been using them with no problems. Well I ordered a 6 pack and left the other 5 out on the floor next to the closet, Mali decided she would climb on top of the pile and do her business. It was folded with the bottom facing out, the liquid just rolled right off of the underside. So I don't think that there would be a problem with it leaking. I have carpet and I love these pads so far! Mali's a sniffer and circler, lol, for the disposable pads she loved going on the edges, with theses pads they are big enough to fit on one end of the ex-pen, so when she circles she still ends up on the pad...the edges are tucked under the pen. :biggrin: I just put one in the washer and dryer, I'll update on how they hold up. I put it in the regular cycle with warm water, regular detergent and a capful of powder Oxyclean.


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

> I've received both my orders, I'm using the Personally Pads first, so far so good. Mali's been using them with no problems. Well I ordered a 6 pack and left the other 5 out on the floor next to the closet, Mali decided she would climb on top of the pile and do her business. It was folded with the bottom facing out, the liquid just rolled right off of the underside. So I don't think that there would be a problem with it leaking. I have carpet and I love these pads so far! Mali's a sniffer and circler, lol, for the disposable pads she loved going on the edges, with theses pads they are big enough to fit on one end of the ex-pen, so when she circles she still ends up on the pad...the edges are tucked under the pen. :biggrin: I just put one in the washer and dryer, I'll update on how they hold up. I put it in the regular cycle with warm water, regular detergent and a capful of powder Oxyclean.[/B]



Thanks for update Newpup! Mali is too funny, sounds like something my boys would do too.

It sounds like the bottom layer is really watrproof. Did you order the regular or deluxe plush pads from personally pads? I cannot figure out the difference from the description on the website. I have left 2 voice mail message for the customer service number but have not received a response.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I wash my Pooch Pads in warm water with laundry detergent, borax and chlorine free bleach. I don't put them in the dryer. They wash up very clean and dry fast just hanging them up. Nikki seems to like them. I've been alternating between Pooch Pads and disposables because I can't make up my mind which I like better. Besides some of the stitching coming out of the Pooch pads, I can smell urine a little bit when they're used more than once. But I hate Nikki's "piddle paws" from the disposables and would rather not contribute to the landfills. Overall I think I like using washables better than the disposables so far. We'll see...


----------



## newpup (Mar 19, 2008)

> Thanks for update Newpup! Mali is too funny, sounds like something my boys would do too.
> 
> It sounds like the bottom layer is really watrproof. Did you order the regular or deluxe plush pads from personally pads? I cannot figure out the difference from the description on the website. I have left 2 voice mail message for the customer service number but have not received a response. [/B]


I got the regular ones, the ones with the pink bottoms. They were the ones on sale the 6 pack, with free shipping. 

Yes Mali is a little joker, couldn't really be upset with her, she was doing what her mommy taught her :smrofl: 

East83rd...I'm also alternating between disposable and reusable pads. Mali seems to like going on the reusable pads, but has decided that she'll use the disposable ones as her bed now :wacko1: 

But once again it's only been the first trial, maybe she'll change her mind again! We have to try out the pooch pads next


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I wash my Pooch Pads in warm water with laundry detergent, borax and chlorine free bleach. I don't put them in the dryer. They wash up very clean and dry fast just hanging them up. Nikki seems to like them. I've been alternating between Pooch Pads and disposables because I can't make up my mind which I like better. Besides some of the stitching coming out of the Pooch pads, I can smell urine a little bit when they're used more than once. But I hate Nikki's "piddle paws" from the disposables and would rather not contribute to the landfills. Overall I think I like using washables better than the disposables so far. We'll see...[/B]


You'll find over time that the urine smell will build with any of them if you don't use chlorine bleach. You can use bleach with Pooch Pads according to the directions right on the package. You can also put them in the dryer on the perma-press setting.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=563652
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll try the dryer at that setting. Not sure about me using chlorine bleach, though. I don't use it in my house, I use oxygenated bleach. They don't have a smell to them at all, until she actually urinates. I usually throw them in the washing machine after she uses them twice.


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

I have been using the Pooch pads and Personally Paws pads for a while now. The Personally Paws pads win hands down.

WASHING:
I have laundered both pads in the same manner; hot water wash, cold water rinse, tide free he and borax. After multiple washings the pooch pads have frayed at the ends and have faded considerably. The Personally Paws pads pretty much look the same. Winner: Personally Paws

ABSORBANCY/LEAKING:
I have noticed some leak thru to the hardwood with the pooch pads, but not with personally paws. In addition, the liquids seem to disappear from the surface faster with the personally paws. Winner: Personally Paws

COST:
Personally Paws: I purchased 12 regular 34x36 pink & white pads for $94.95 including shipping. Pooch Pads: I purchased 6 pads for $90 including shipping. Winner: Personally Paws

CUSTOMER SERVICE:
Although it took Lori at Personally Paws a couple days to back back to me (she was in the middle of finals). She took the time to answer my questions and sent multiple follow-up emails.

Pooch Pads duplicated my order and sent me a second set of pads I didnt order. I am still trying to straighten this out. As hard as I have tried I could not get a hold of a live person, but I did receive a couple curt emails in response to my queries.

After comparing the two, the Personally Paws pads win hands down.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks this is good to know. I'm tired of Pooch Pad's threads coming out all over the place after they're washed. I'll try the other ones in a few months after I wear the Pooch Pads out from washing once a day!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the review! I guess I should try Personally Paws, although I have been very happy with Pooch Pads. I've had mine for about nine months now and they get washed everyday with bleach. They have faded, of course, but I haven't had any problem with hanging threads. Mine are the extra absorbency for mature dogs, though. I wonder if that is the difference?

Can you bleach Personally Paws? I would have to be able to bleach them.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Can you bleach Personally Paws? I would have to be able to bleach them.[/B]



Yep, I bleach them. I use quite a bit of bleach, with Pooch Pads, and
Personally Paws, they have both held up.

I, personally, have not had a problem with Pooch Pads, however have
heard of many complaints lately,

I have been testing, between the two, as far as absorbancy goes. 
Not a fair test, though. Henry pees a TON. At times, LBB will lift on the wall,
next to the pad, which sends the urine under the pad. He does not do that
often, as I would have caught on sooner. In any case, the underside of the
pad was wet, as a result of this, not the pad. 

I did mention earlier, that Personally Paws, were not as "leak proof".

I thought it was Henry's massive amount of pee. But the Personally Paws pads
"happened" to be down at the time LBB peed on the wall. The underside, would
have been wet with any brand.

Not to mention I LOVE the service from Personally Paws. 

I've been extremely busy lately, and have been meaning to bring up my
"findings". 

In any case, LBB's peeing on the wall, at times :HistericalSmiley: 

And yep, "Personally Paws" rocks. I would recommend her in a heart beat. :rockon:


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

> Thanks for the review! I guess I should try Personally Paws, although I have been very happy with Pooch Pads. I've had mine for about nine months now and they get washed everyday with bleach. They have faded, of course, but I haven't had any problem with hanging threads. Mine are the extra absorbency for mature dogs, though. I wonder if that is the difference?
> 
> Can you bleach Personally Paws? I would have to be able to bleach them.[/B]


The washing hints for personally pawsstate "Excessive bleach will cause premature product failure. Use of oxygenated bleach is recommended." I use oxyclean powder or borax.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=566075
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have tried Oxyclean with the Pooch Pads, but I can still smell the urine. I guess have a very sensitive nose. I threw out all the Pish Pads I bought because you couldn't bleach them. They were okay for the first few weeks with just oxyclean, but then they started to stink.

Pooch Pads have the same instructions, to use a small amount of bleach. I'm sure bleaching shortens their life, but I've got to use bleach! I pre soak them in borax, then wash them with Clorox. I also replace them every time they are used. :brownbag:


----------

